# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Psychiatrisch Centrum St-Amedeus

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Psychiatrisch Centrum St-Amedeus
Deurnestraat 252 
Mortsel

Bezoek de website van Psychiatrisch Centrum St-Amedeus


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Psychiatrisch Centrum St-Amedeus.*

----------

